

It’s The Energy, Not The Time - carlsednaoui
http://carlsednaoui.com/post/29403783270/its-the-energy-not-the-time

======
bking
If you ask a kid to clean his room, he will never do it because to him it
takes too much energy, when it would only take 10 minutes. It is all in the
eye of the beholder and it is up to you to let yourself perceive the "energy".

I agree with you, but can you elaborate more on the perception of "energy".
Just my thoughts.

